

Ask HN: Abandoning iOS applications - CJefferson

I wrote a slightly successful iPhone game ( http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/combination/id300288142?mt=8 ).<p>I don't really want to keep paying Apple every year, but I don't really want to take the game away from users who have paid for it. I believe users will be able to keep the game if they have it on their computer, but Apple will remove it from their servers.<p>I had a call from Apple today reminding me I have to renew within the next couple of days. Is there any reasonable way around paying Apple, or do I have to continue paying the Apple tax?<p>This of course motivated me to finish an HTML5 version for this time next year!
======
gtmtg
When you stop paying your developer account membership fee, the app isn't
deleted from the users' devices - it is merely removed from the App Store.
This means that existing users who don't have a copy of the app on their
computers will still be able to keep the app if (1) they don't delete it from
their devices or (2) they don't try to restore from iCloud (which basically
downloads previously installed apps from the App Store).

------
kls
If you have the time to put together the HTML5 version before it expires, you
may want to update the app to a Browser View that pulls the HTML5 down and
displays it, this way future updated can be provided without having to update
the IOS app. It's a pretty simple app to write, you just check the date on the
web page when the app has connectivity, if it is newer than the one you cache
then replace it with the newest page and then the browser view points to that
locally cached page. New updates are literally just pushing out the app to the
webserver.

~~~
gtmtg
I'm pretty sure this (just a UIWebView with no additional functionality) would
get the update rejected: See any of the answers here -
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7421002/app-rejected-
from...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7421002/app-rejected-from-apple-
app-store-because-uiwebview-need-some-advice) \- and
<http://www.makayama.com/checklist.html> (question 31)

~~~
kls
Good to know, I knew a while back developers where doing this to deliver
HTML/CSS/JS developed apps to the app store. It seems Apple is now cracking
down on the practice.

------
HarshaThota
You could always open source the app. That way someone could pick it up and
maintain it after you but it may also be useful if someone wants to load it on
to their (jail-broken) device afterward.

------
coryl
Do you not make money from the app? Or other apps? You can always sell the
source to someone and let them maintain it.

~~~
CJefferson
I only have one app. I made it free about 18 months, because I never updated
it for iPads or retina displays, and now of course there is the larger iPhone
5.

------
johnrgrace
You could just let everyone who bought the iOS version download the HTML5
version.

